# GSD trainer in Connecticut



## RosiesDad (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi. New member. Just rescued a GSD that has had a rude start to life. 18 months old, neglected, malnourished, three owners in last 6 months etc. (dealing with allergies right now lol)

I’ve had/trained two previous younger rescues but this girl needs a professional. Puller, dog aggression, limited eye contact etc. I am not quitting on this girl, period. 

The good? Sweet, good with kids, attached to me like Velcro. 

I’ve looked through 12-14 pages of this thread to no avail. 

Does anyone know of a good trainer in general area? Thank you.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Where in CT and how far are you willing to travel?


----------



## RosiesDad (Aug 10, 2018)

CometDog said:


> Where in CT and how far are you willing to travel?


I’m in Stamford. 
I’m open to location as long as training is excellent. Trying to contact two low volume trainers who do 4week intensive that are 30 min away but returning emails/calls doesn’t seem to be a strong point.....

She needs a solid home and love. Have that covered. Training is next BIG hurdle 

Thanks for reply Cometdog


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Konnie Hein- Services


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

RosiesDad said:


> I’m in Stamford.
> I’m open to location as long as training is excellent. Trying to contact two low volume trainers who do 4week intensive that are 30 min away but returning emails/calls doesn’t seem to be a strong point.....
> 
> She needs a solid home and love. Have that covered. Training is next BIG hurdle
> ...


I would check out some of these IPO clubs, I bet all of them would know good local trainers. Good luck!
https://www.gsdca.org/sv-programs/sv-regional-clubs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A friend of mine is in CT
Dog Training, Pet Sitting - Carlos Correia - Rocky Hill, Ct
Carlos is a great guy and I liked what I see in his training theories and methods. Looks like you are only an hour from him. I would start with him.

Here is a map with IPO clubs. You could try to contact them to see what trainers they recommend.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/1/v...83&hl=en&z=8&mid=16ZQxsD-mj939hJW9y82DrziNS5U


----------



## RosiesDad (Aug 10, 2018)

Muskeg said:


> Konnie Hein- Services


Hi and thanks for responding 

Where is Konnie located? Thanks again


----------



## RosiesDad (Aug 10, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> A friend of mine is in CT
> Dog Training, Pet Sitting - Carlos Correia - Rocky Hill, Ct
> Carlos is a great guy and I liked what I see in his training theories and methods. Looks like you are only an hour from him. I would start with him.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## RosiesDad (Aug 10, 2018)

CometDog said:


> I would check out some of these IPO clubs, I bet all of them would know good local trainers. Good luck!
> https://www.gsdca.org/sv-programs/sv-regional-clubs


Thank you!


----------

